# PCD Experience 2012 X5 i3.5



## lessgrossman (Jan 1, 2012)

Starting my journey today for my Feb 3rd PCD. I'm picking up a 2012 X5 i3.5. My 3rd BMW but my first one in almost 10yrs. I'm planning on posting some pictures and thoughts on the experience to help others that might be considering a PCD or a new BMW X5. After my PCD is complete I've got a 700 mile 'return home' road trip planned. More updates to come...


----------



## Chalky White (Dec 15, 2005)

have fun, it's a great experience! 

since you're getting an x5, you might find it interesting that the panels above the front wheels are plastic! (as you'll discover on the factory tour, if you didn't know that already).


----------



## lenmccart (Dec 27, 2011)

less -- I was there picking up my Space Grey X3 on Friday! I was there with my wife. Which one were you?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope you both had a good time and a safe trip home! Enjoy your new BMW!


----------



## lessgrossman (Jan 1, 2012)

*Recap of PCD Experience*

It has been over a week since I had my PCD and I still get a smile on my face each time a friend or family member asks me about the experience. As a recap for those considering the PCD I'll share my personal highlight reel.

The accommodations at the hotel and restaurant were good. The hotel shuttle from the Airport was a BMW X5 which gets you in the mood right out of the gate. The shuttle driver provided a couple of driving day tips which was entertaining for the drive to the hotel. I woke up to the best track day weather I could have asked for in February. 72F and Sunny! On track day the hotel staff was very organized with getting everyone where they needed to be and when they needed to be there. It was much appreciated considering my level of excitement and my desire to not delay more then needed.

The PC staff was very friendly and I was impressed with their driving/teaching credentials. In my focus on purchasing and picking up my new car I hadn't considered the people giving me my "new car" track lessons would be the same people who do the training for the full blown performance driving school. All the driving lessons and tests were great fun. My instructor Ray was very helpful and encouraging. He did an excellent job with the wide verity of drivers in our group. We had single people, couples, young, old, middle aged, slow, fast, etc. He was good at giving tailored advise/direction.

Driving a slalom course at 45mph in a 2.5 TON machine (X5) was great! While demonstrating the DSC in a 335i I did a 360 and blew out one of the tires. Only one thing better than spinning a BMW around in a 360 and that is doing it in someone else's 335i and not having to pay for the tire you blew out! I also enjoyed the off road track where we did some frame bending and 'swimming'.

The factory tour was very impressive. I didn't get how massive the factory was until we entered the actual assembly hall. Over 1,100 vehicle built each day. I expected to see factory automation with futuristic robotics but I didn't expect how much hand crafted work was involved. The hands on part of the assembly added a new level of appreciation.

Between learning the performance limits of the car I purchased and the great factory tour I gained an insight into how exceptional my new vehicle is. I am officially drinking the BMW KoolAid and I like it!

After all that...I forgot to mention I got to pick up my new X5! Ray was my delivery guy and he knew the vehicle inside and out. Being that I'm a software engineer I'm a bit of a technical geek so I didn't need too much hand holding and Ray was good at skipping some of the basics for me which I appreciated because after a little while I was starting to get the twitch to hit the road in my new ride. I had 1000 miles to drive with 72F and lots of sun in front of me...

Would I recommend a BMW Performance Center Delivery? Yes!
Would I recommend a BMW X5? 9 Days and 1,400 Miles Later. Yes!
Would I recommend BMW? Yes!

*2012 X5 3.5i Sport Activity*

Black Sapphire Metallic
Sand Beige Nevada Leather
Dark Burl Walnut Wood Trim
Convenience Package
Premium Sound Package
Multi-contour Seats
Running Boards
OEM Titanium Kidney Grilles (replaced factory supplied black ones)
275/40R20 XL Pirelli Scorpion Ice & Snow RFT
315/35R20 XL Pirelli Scorpion Ice & Snow RFT

Photo Album - https://picasaweb.google.com/117489256423105415095/2012X535iPCDExperience?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for this posting! Very helpful in the decision process about what to do for my re-delivery.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts about the program! I'll be sure to share your kind words with Ray.

Enjoy your new BMW X5!


----------

